# Question: how to trim stem plants?



## exbf (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi, i just trimmed some of my stem plants and I noticed that everytime i cut the main stem it shoots two new branches. So what happens is eventually as I trim and they make new branches, the plants get fuller. Right now I reached the point that I dont want them to get thicker. I want the fishes to be able to swim in between the leaves. i hope someone can give their suggestion on how to trim. Thank you.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Have a look here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/57960-pruning-timeline.html


----------

